
P2P Youtube: Chrome extension to get videos faster via BitTorrent - Aissen
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mndoohjdoechinpkfbkolflbonciahfo
======
iSloth
HTTP on most residential networks has a higher priority than P2P.

Combined with the fact that Google use the Google Global Cache (GGC) service
inside ISP networks, I don't see how this would be any faster on todays
internet.

Cool idea and concept, but don't see it helping.

~~~
mtgx
Wasn't Google working on some P2P protocol for Chrome?

------
thrill
Why would this extension need to access "your data on all websites"?

~~~
mtgx
Probably because it can't say "your data only from Youtube".

